# Trump and Fox News



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

With all the controversy swirling around the Fox News GOP Presidential debate due to Trump’s refusal to participate, this important fact may have been lost in the media mayhem created by the feud. Trump may hate Megan Kelly as a moderator, but certainly the guest questioners are far worse than she. Fox News has asked an illegal alien and a Muslim activist to present their questions to the Presidential candidates. Victims of illegal alien crime & jihad shut out.” 

The Trump campaign does its homework. Finally, things are making sense on what’s going on at Fox and its bigger than Megyn Kelly. Trump knows this and a reporter has exposed one of Washington’s best kept secrets, namely Fox’s role via its founder Rupert Murdoch in pushing an open borders agenda. The Trump campaign is a direct threat to Murdoch’s efforts to open America’s borders. Hidden from virtually all reporting on Fox’s treatment of Trump is the fact that Murdoch is the co-chair of the most powerful immigration lobbying firms for illegal aliens in America, the Partnership for a new American Economy! (PNAE) and Donald Trump’s campaign manager, Corey Lewandowski, has exposed a conflict of interest that FOX news has been hiding. This conflict undermines FOX’s ability to provide fair and impartial mediation for all GOP debates. Lewandowski revealed that FOX News Vice President Bill Sammon has a daughter working for Republican Presidential candidate Marco Rubio. Brooke Sammon works as Marco Rubio’s national press secretary. Her father’s position with one of the leading mainstream news networks would grant her, and thus Marco Rubio, with the kind of access that would be uncommon for the rest of the candidates. This revelation is being downplayed by both FOX News and the Rubio campaign, but the conflict of interest is undeniably present. Even if Brooke’s access has not been exploited by the Rubio campaign, which is difficult to believe, the threat to a fair and public vetting process is real and should be quashed.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

I couldn't resist posting the above. So Fox has its own hidden agenda that's preventing it from reporting the news in a fair and impartial manner. Hmmm. Now that is news!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I couldn't bear watching it after a few minutes of the opener...but if they had an illegal and muslime ask a question and the candidates didn't rip them a new one???? 

As far as Fox New goes, they lost me a number of years ago and I damn sure don't believe a thing that any of them say without researching it. Bunch of agenda driven farktards...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> View attachment 14587


HA!

Now that may be the stupidest thing that you've ever posted jd. Big Ear Sissy boy gets all worked up EVERYTIME someone says anything the slightest bit negative about his ****** ass self! :-?


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I didn't watch the Fox debate. Instead I watched the entire Trump fundraiser for vets without commercial interruption on my motorized satellite dish. They raised 6 million dollars for vets.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

In a just America the criminal alien would have been cuffed and escorted to the crowbar hotel to await deportaion, not given a platform at a Presidential "debate".

I have been too disgusted with both "parties" to watch their dogs and ponies spew drivel at what purports to be a political debate.

Not only does America need candidates other than the RINOs and Jackasses, it needs a truly independent and unbiased media/press to present the truth, not a spin or a slant.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Trump saw this coming and took action. Without Trump Fox and the establishment candidates went after Cruz with zeal. Trump hammered fox with a huge cut in viewer share and revenues. Plus he went a did something for vets. Seems to me he got handed lemons and made lemon aid.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't see any of the families whose loved one was killed by an illegal get to ask any questions.

Not one victim family members from 9/11 either.

Fair and balanced my ass.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

hayden said:


> They raised 6 million dollars for vets.


"It doesn't work that way." There's a big difference between raising money for vets and money going to vets.

Money Trump Is Raising For Vets Routed Through His Charity | The Daily Caller


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Big Ear Sissy boy gets all worked up EVERYTIME someone says anything the slightest bit negative about his ****** ass self! :-?


Our President may get worked up, but he's never run from a debate like a scared little girl. Donald Dump gets the prize for being too afraid to answer a couple of questions. This is how you answer questions like a boss:


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

jdjones3109 said:


> Our President may get worked up, but he's never run from a debate like a scared little girl. Donald Dump gets the prize for being too afraid to answer a couple of questions. This is how you answer questions like a boss:


Of course, Obama just excludes news organizations he does not like from the press room. He did that with Fox News early in his first administration. I think he sits down to take a piss.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> Our President may get worked up, but he's never run from a debate like a scared little girl. Donald Dump gets the prize for being too afraid to answer a couple of questions. This is how you answer questions like a boss:


Ya know, perspective is a funny thing. Some say he "ran away" from the debate. This is my perspective. If I see a bunch of 3rd graders taunting a high school kid into a fight and the high school kid says "no thanks, I don't need this crap" and walks away I applaud the high school kid, not the 3rd graders.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> Our President may get worked up, but he's never run from a debate like a scared little girl. Donald Dump gets the prize for being too afraid to answer a couple of questions. This is how you answer questions like a boss:


What bs. Obama only got softballs lobed at him. Virtually No politician gets the type of questions Trump got in the first debate. Look at the beating Cruz got as Trumps stand in. If your silly enough to take a beating for the heck of it, you should not be the head honcho. I want to see someone who can think an turn the tables in the USA's favor. Perhaps those that disagree think the current Iran deal is the be all end all on how to conduct foreign policy.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

jdjones3109 said:


> Our President may get worked up, but he's never run from a debate like a scared little girl. Donald Dump gets the prize for being too afraid to answer a couple of questions. This is how you answer questions like a boss:


Good Gawd....

I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> Our President may get worked up, but he's never run from a debate like a scared little girl. Donald Dump gets the prize for being too afraid to answer a couple of questions. This is how you answer questions like a boss:


Mr Jones! This clown never got asked a hard question in his life. He couldn't answer any question if it was not on a TelePrompTer. The media was complicit in his election and as far as I am concerned they are complicit in his traitorous acts. A very sad Santa Clause is all he is.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hayden said:


> I didn't watch the Fox debate. Instead I watched the entire Trump fundraiser for vets without commercial interruption on my motorized satellite dish. They raised 6 million dollars for vets.


What vets?
Wounded Warrior Fund would spend almost half of that on alcohol and staff parties. That's why they'd love to take the money.
Iraq And Afganistan Veterans said yesterday they didn't want his money.
I don't know where VFW, American Legion, AMVETS, Vietnam Veterans of America, or any other 501c(19) veterans service organization could justify taking the money and remaining non-political per the IRS rules.

"For the vets" is just a slogan, like "for the children", that makes people feel good about themselves.

Cut to the chase, Mr Trump - I'm a vet, send me a personal check. I'll take it!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Cut to the chase, Mr Trump - I'm a vet, send me a personal check. I'll take it!


Oh he will send you a check RPD. Count on it. But it may have a few strings attached...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Breaking within the last 3 hours, Brietbart is reporting that 21st Century Fox/News Corp has been donating to the Clintons for decades and is rated 9th on the list for top corporate donors.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> Our President may get worked up, but he's never run from a debate like a scared little girl. Donald Dump gets the prize for being too afraid to answer a couple of questions. This is how you answer questions like a boss:


2nd most ridiculous post of the day^^^.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Slippy said:


> 2nd most ridiculous post of the day^^^.


if that is second, i gotta see the first. Do tell.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Ya know, perspective is a funny thing. Some say he "ran away" from the debate. This is my perspective. If I see a bunch of 3rd graders taunting a high school kid into a fight and the high school kid says "no thanks, I don't need this crap" and walks away I applaud the high school kid, not the 3rd graders.


Well said!

If you ask me, Fox is behaving rather strangely these days.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

It really says something about American culture when B. Hussein Obama is being held up as a model of mochismo... We're screwed, blued and tattooed.

How many of you remember this picture of obama from a few years back when he was trying to be all Billy Bad-Ass convincing us he loves shooting skeet?









Never mind the fact that it is a right-handed Citori and he is shooting it left-handed.

Or how about this one when he decided to ride his bike?









Yep, obama is quite the tough guy...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I keep repeating this over and over because I am just baffled that people seem surprised that the media isn't being fair or honest.

*DO NOT TRUST A SINGLE WORD OUT OF THEIR MOUTHS. NOT ONE. EVER.*


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

salt-n-pepper said:


> i keep repeating this over and over because i am just baffled that people seem surprised that the media isn't being fair or honest.
> 
> *do not trust a single word out of their mouths. Not one. Ever.*


bingo.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

BuckB said:


> It really says something about American culture when B. Hussein Obama is being held up as a model of mochismo... We're screwed, blued and tattooed.
> 
> How many of you remember this picture of obama from a few years back when he was trying to be all Billy Bad-Ass convincing us he loves shooting skeet?
> 
> ...


I dunno, I'm pretty scared of anyone wearing mom jeans. Especially if they have a matching purse.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Fair and unbiased doesn't exist anywhere. Fox has lost its former accepted notion of being the voice and representative of conservatism, and a voice of reason for patriotic conservatives. Agenda rules, always has. Beware, do your own research and choose wisely with a knowledge of the facts.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BuckB said:


> It really says something about American culture when B. Hussein Obama is being held up as a model of mochismo... We're screwed, blued and tattooed.
> 
> How many of you remember this picture of obama from a few years back when he was trying to be all Billy Bad-Ass convincing us he loves shooting skeet?
> 
> ...


Even his dog is manlier than he is!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

BuckB said:


> It really says something about American culture when B. Hussein Obama is being held up as a model of mochismo... We're screwed, blued and tattooed.
> 
> How many of you remember this picture of obama from a few years back when he was trying to be all Billy Bad-Ass convincing us he loves shooting skeet?
> 
> ...


I think he just got the training wheels off his bike and I think Biden loaded the shotgun for him.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Fair and unbiased doesn't exist anywhere. Fox has lost its former accepted notion of being the voice and representative of conservatism, and a voice of reason for patriotic conservatives. Agenda rules, always has. Beware, do your own research and choose wisely with a knowledge of the facts.


I don't trust anyone in the news media. I am with S&P on that. They have their own agenda and it is not in our best interest.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Need to follow the money, thats what I like about trump he aint bought and paid for


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Need to follow the money, thats what I like about trump he aint bought and paid for


He has his faults... plenty of them. But nobody can buy him.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> He has his faults... plenty of them. But nobody can buy him.


Your right Hawg....but what worries me about Trump is who and what he can buy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Your right Hawg....but what worries me about Trump is who and what he can buy.


Seems he's in it for the power trip doesn't it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well let me put it very simply.....if you had a few billion and was a type A egomaniac.... wouldn't it be all about a power trip to you? Maybe just to see how far you could push the limits.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe I should have said that differently and said Fox is behaving more strangely than they normally behave. Anyway, I think the talking heads dance to who ever is calling the tune. 

It appears that those who are calling this particular tune want a Jeb or Rubio ticket instead of a Trump or Cruz ticket. 

It has been my observation that normal people will generally base their decisions on the facts known to them. The better the facts the better the decision. 

So it comes as no surprise to me that the media would try to control the facts. Control the narrative control the outcome, or something like that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump the bully he is said do as I say or I will take my ball and bat and go home. Fox had the balls to show him the door. Outstanding.
This should tell you something about trump. All trump has done all his life is be bought and sold and sell and buy. He is a conman.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wish Trump was who some of you think he is. He is not. He is a Democrat life long. He is a conman . Always has been, he has history he did not just pop up yesterday.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

At least we'll have a hot first lady?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I would face WW3 with my band of brothers any phqin day
To my Marine Brothers let Americas Pit Bull off the Phqin chain well Phq some shit up 
To my Airforce Brothers we break thing and blow shit up 
To my Army Brothers we kill everythin and let Gawd sort it out 
To my Navy Brothers We Kill Shit from a long way away 
To My Coast Guard Brothers (and I mean Seriously)Thank you from the bottom of heart when you had your shit fished out of the drink these guys are Gods Angels and some Badass SOBs to Boot


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepper News said:


> At least we'll have a hot first lady?


 No he won't Hillary we beat him 2 to one in an election. To many know who and what he is they will either stay home or vote for Hillary to make sure he is not elected. Some of our Union people live in Iowa . They took off to go caucus they want Trump in they know he will get trashed in end.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If and I say if trump is elected he will force single payer. Ask he has made that clear he support Hillary on that. He will in fact follow Hillary's plan on just about everything. I say it again he has history look it up.
He will embrace Muslims just as Obama has. It is clear many have fallen for him just as they did for Obama.
A trump/Hillary race means Hillary is the next Queen.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

That $6 million that was raised went to his campaign. Let's see how much of it actually makes it to the Vets!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^ She's back!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

a watchman said:


> ^^^^^^ she's back!


yaaaaay!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Where have you been Mish?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Where have you been Mish?


Busy!! I was on a biz trip to Palm Springs and my new job makes it hard to log on during the day.
Missed you guys. hehe


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats on the new job.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I started watching fox news when I saw megyn Kelly on the TV for the first time. I don't watch megyn anymore. Her show sucks, all she talks about is how bad trump behaves. It is clear she hates trump and her show is about how she feels about him. Fox needs a new show and they need to put her on notice. Come up with good news or get fired


----------

